# mag deficient



## moxie (Jul 27, 2015)

im having a mag deficiency 4 weeks into flower and I need some help on correcting it ,,, a cheap way is to add Epsom salt but how do I do that exactly ,,,,

im currently soiless using gh 3 part with calmag plus ,in r/o water 
? , do I flush using only Epsom salt , or do I use calmag and the Epsom salt together no nutes ,
I currently have a new batch of nutes ready to use and can I just add the extra Epsom salt to that ? and what ratios of calmag and Epsom salts per gallon or litre do I use ,,,, ive increased the nitrogen 3 times just in case the yellowing was that and its not it .


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 27, 2015)

need pictures of yellowing........ what is your soilless medium?........... I add my Epson salt right in with the nutrient mixture........ how much calmag are you using per gallon?


----------



## moxie (Jul 27, 2015)

its hydro , waterfarm ,,,,,, in veg I had no problem using 2 mil calmag per gallon ,,,,, I know the pics are bad ,, Its the best I know how to do when the hps lights are on 

View attachment july 26-15 002.jpg


View attachment july 26-15 005.jpg


View attachment july 26-15 008.jpg


View attachment july 26-15 003.jpg


View attachment july 26-15 006.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 27, 2015)

What and how much are your feeding........ 5 ml per gallon is the amount of calmag most recommend and used......... what is your soilless medium?........ it looks like it could be mag deficiency........ the stems being colored up like that make me wonder if it is more than just mag........ and being 4weeks into flower suggest it's something else.


----------



## moxie (Jul 27, 2015)

I said it up there , that I use GH general hydroponics 3 part micro grow and bloom ,,, and I do hydroponics ,, its a WATERFARM  system ,,,,, how much im feeding ,,, 2mil per gal micro , 5 mil per gal grow , and 5 mil per gal bloom ,all mixed in 5 gal buckets ,, in flower I wouldn't  usually use so much grow but the yellowing made me think its nitrogen def . ill try to get better pics but im having difficulty at the moment


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 27, 2015)

cut the grow and go with  6 ml of micro per gallon........... use 9 ml bloom....... being your using RO water always use calmag........ this will rock your grow......... how big is your reservoir? how many buckets/plants are you running on the system. How often are you flooding the pots?


----------



## moxie (Jul 27, 2015)

cool , I will do it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ok now the waterfarm system is modified , the original farm is a drip system ,,, but I turned it into a drip dwc system , 5 buckets that hold 2 gallons each with a 7 gallon rez


----------



## moxie (Jul 27, 2015)

so no Epsom salt ?


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2015)

moxie said:


> so no Epsom salt ?


 
5 ml calmag per gallon........ should do it......... do your plant buckets ever drain completely?


----------



## moxie (Jul 28, 2015)

no, they do not drain completely


----------



## moxie (Jul 28, 2015)

its a constant recirculating system with a top fed drip at every bucket


----------



## moxie (Jul 28, 2015)

ive been thinking about converting it to a flood and drain ,,, with parts of titans flo n gro system .


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2015)

what is the ph range your using for your nutrient mix........ using a 7 gallon reservoir means you got to watch your ph close.......... can change fast running 5 plants from it.


----------



## moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

It does drift a lot and quick like , I start low at 4.9 and let it drift up over night to 5.6 /5.8  and yes  I am constantly watching  to keep it in that range , ,,,,,, need to clarify something , I have a 7 gal rez after the buckets are full and each bucket holds 2 gal so all in all im working with 17 gallons ,,, 5 - 2 gallon buckets , 1 - 2 gallon rez that recirculates the whole thing with a float valve connected to a 5 gallon rez on top of that , but I took the 5 gallon rez off because of my current problem . mixing 17 gallons and it not fixing the prob is wasted work , nutes and water


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2015)

I can't see how your not drowning your plants if the 2 gallon pots keep water in them all the time.


----------



## moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

the yellowing has slowed I think  but its only been 30 hours since I used the 6mil micro, 9 bloom mil , 5 mil calmag per gallon mix ,,,,,, and I haven't had to adjust the ph today which is a good sign ,, its at 5.8 and holding not drifting


----------



## moxie (Jul 29, 2015)

I think your right , I think I am drowning my plants , because when they go into flower from veg I have separate rooms , and when I transfer them the roots are pearly white and healthy but I just looked at them now and they look like a an old dirty sock that I take off after I go mudding on the 4 wheeler ,,,,, is that drowning ?


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

can we get some pics of your set up........ sounds like root rot to me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2015)

Is the water aerated?  Are you using airstones?  It sounds like it is pretty much a DWC system with a top drip?  If so, then you do want your plants in water continually, but it must be aerated.  Also the temps of your solution is important.  Nute solution that is too warm will hold less DO, which can cause root rot.

What are the differences in your 2 grow spaces as you have nice white roots during veg?


----------



## moxie (Jul 30, 2015)

phew ,,, had to figure out that pic sizes were to big ,,,, then had to learn how to resize ,, dangggg ,,,   grower13 ,, I will get pics of flower room set up when the sun comes up ,,,,,,ok , no air stones ,,, the nute temps are around 65 - 70 ,,, yes DWC with a top drip I figured that would aerate enough , maybe not ,,,, now the one difference between the 2 rooms that I can think of is for a few hours the room temp in the flower room reaches 85 then gets mostly 70 - 75,,, the last pic of coarse is the mother all alone after her babies left her :banana: 

View attachment jan 29 2015 homer 001 (600x450).jpg


View attachment jan 29 2015 homer 0014 (600x450).jpg


View attachment jan 29 2015 homer 0011.jpg


View attachment new mother pics 001 (600x450).jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

those look awesome.......... do the same with your flower plants........ your plants are drowning


----------



## vostok (Jul 30, 2015)

moxie said:


> im having a mag deficiency 4 weeks into flower and I need some help on correcting it ,,, a cheap way is to add Epsom salt but how do I do that exactly ,,,,
> 
> im currently soiless using gh 3 part with calmag plus ,in r/o water
> ? , do I flush using only Epsom salt , or do I use calmag and the Epsom salt together no nutes ,
> I currently have a new batch of nutes ready to use and can I just add the extra Epsom salt to that ? and what ratios of calmag and Epsom salts per gallon or litre do I use ,,,, ive increased the nitrogen 3 times just in case the yellowing was that and its not it .


Easy..! add half a teaspoon of calmag or Epsom salts to a pint spray bottle add warm water and shake well, spray 2-3 times per day on your fan leaves, depending on the seriousness, you can see it correcting itself....b4 your eyes ..


----------



## moxie (Jul 30, 2015)

Here is the big picture , and I thought I was doing the same ,,, as I always do  ,,, at the flip I keep running veg nutes for 2 more weeks , then day fifteen I reduce grow and increase bloom ,,, but obviously I did something different or wrong because I go from healthy white roots to root rot in ten days ,,,,,,, how do I manage root rot from here on  , ive never had it before , and id still like to get an average yield out of this lol , , , , ,if its possible ,,, Big question ,,, can overfeeding cause root rot ? and maybe list the other things that can cause it so I know for future 

View attachment july 31-2015 001 (600x450) (600x450).jpg


View attachment july 31-2015 002 (600x450).jpg


View attachment july 31-2015 003 (600x450).jpg


View attachment july 31-2015 006 (600x450).jpg


View attachment july 31-2015 008 (600x450).jpg


View attachment july 31-2015 009.jpg


View attachment july 31-2015 011 (600x450).jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

nice setup......... you start your ph at 4.9?....... I never let mine get below 5.4 in coco........  Id' flush the roots with ph'd plain water for a few hours and come back with lite nutrients and see if the roots will improve........ I suggest you switch from gro to bloom at flip........ the 6 ml micro is what I was taught to use by PJ...... please post pics of your grows........ you got a nice setup.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 31, 2015)

for recovering rotting roots get some EM-1 and run that in the rez, should help in a few hours


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2015)

Air stones, ,,,you need lots of bubbles for healthy roots when they remain in water.


----------



## moxie (Jul 31, 2015)

thanks grower13 for your help and the nice comments ,you were right , there is something more going on than just the mag deficient ,,,   yes . yes  I went and got  air stones a.s.a.p. after what the hemp goddess told me as well ,,, and im going to get some em-1 today ,,,,,,,,, how to mix the em-1 , do I go by the label , do I mix it with calmag adjusted water , or do I mix it with the nutrients and does it go in before the nutrients or after the nutrients , im asking a lot I know but don't want any  mishaps at this point with a product I haven't used before . they are currently being flushed with calmag water .


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Air stones, ,,,you need lots of bubbles for healthy roots when they remain in water.



 becareful air stones will also raise ph, there are other methods better for oxygenating the water


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2015)

moxie said:


> thanks grower13 for your help and the nice comments ,you were right , there is something more going on than just the mag deficient ,,,   yes . yes  I went and got  air stones a.s.a.p. after what the hemp goddess told me as well ,,, and im going to get some em-1 today ,,,,,,,,, how to mix the em-1 , do I go by the label , do I mix it with calmag adjusted water , or do I mix it with the nutrients and does it go in before the nutrients or after the nutrients , im asking a lot I know but don't want any  mishaps at this point with a product I haven't used before . they are currently being flushed with calmag water .




with the EM-1 i add 1 oz per gallon to nute mixes if ya wanna try to "wash the root ball, do an EM-1 only run fisrt for a day or so, you should be able to see a visible difference in root health


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> becareful air stones will also raise ph, there are other methods better for oxygenating the water



Better then bubbles?? Huh
or are you saying ,,,,theres  a better way to create bubbles.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 1, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Better then bubbles?? Huh
> or are you saying ,,,,theres a better way to create bubbles.


 

bubbles don't put oxygen in the water they move/mix the water and give oxygen for the roots............ if you want to oxygenate water you need surface movement on the water......... a 300 gph water pump put in a 30 to 50 gallon reservoir will oxygenate water better than bubbles....... the bubbles are good for keeping your nutrient mix well with the water....... the bubbles do cause a much higher rate of evaporation.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Better then bubbles?? Huh
> or are you saying ,,,,theres  a better way to create bubbles.



yes better than heated bubbles from an air stone, look to pumps and making the water fall against the surface.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2015)

All I have ever used was DWC and i never had an issue with air stones. Different strokes for different folks,,thats cool.


----------



## moxie (Aug 2, 2015)

have you tried  H202 , I picked this stuff up , says it oxygenates the water ,,,    I used it  and I see no worse to the plants and no more plant matter in the rez ,,, and then I plan to use hygrozyme tomorrow for a day or so , then go back with full nutes ,,,, I did take more steps in preventing this problem such as covering the tops with a dark window screen as you can see in the photo cause I read that light penetration also causes root rot . with the airstones the ph does go up fast and often with just calmag water and the h202 ,,,, cant say that about with nutes  and airstones yet . im also showing the little airstones that im using and now will use in every bucket in photo #1 ,those little stones really put out the bubbles ,,,, and I guess it wouldn't hurt to put a small water pump down inside the rez to move the surface water around either ,, uh is there such a thing as too much oxygen ? 

View attachment 2015 bubble stones 011 (600x450).jpg


View attachment 2015 bubble stones 003 (600x450).jpg


----------



## moxie (Aug 2, 2015)

heres a shot of the rez with 4 small bubble stones 

View attachment more bubbles aug 1 002 (600x450).jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 2, 2015)

you only need to put the pump in the big res.......... it is how we mix our nutrients and oxygenate our res water for flood and drain and top drip........ for roots sitting in nutrient mix all the time I'd use air stones and air pumps. hope this makes sense...... I'm stoned this am.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 2, 2015)

for veg plants use 9ml gro      6ml micro       at flip 12/12 go to 6 ml micro and 9ml bloom....... you can switch over to 9 ml kool bloom at after about 3 weeks into flower if you want......... don't forget 5ml of calmag...... if your plants are nutrient sensitive you may need lighten up nutrient mix some.  this mix should give you good results.


----------



## superman (Aug 4, 2015)

Man those vegg plants look great!!!
 Most problems go back to the basics in hydro. As long as the water is aerated and a good temp range, they're fed what they need, and the Ph is controlled things will usually do alright. 
 I've gota feeling the Ph is a little low for good Mag uptake. Mag is absorbed when the Ph is about 5.8 and higher. Now on the other hand Fe is absorbed better at 5.5 or lower. So sometimes it's better to initially set it low, 5.3 or so, and let it work its way up to 6.2 or so before lowering it again. That will allow the plants to absorb a broader range of elements as the Ph changes. Good luck dude, you'll get it figured out!!
 Peace, Superman


----------

